

Adult Cat Finder - afshinmeh
http://adultcatfinder.com/

======
jongleberry
why not just make this a real thing? adopt a cat from your local animal
shelter.

~~~
nixy
After reading the byline, that is what I expected this to be. I was a bit
disappointed when I clicked the button and all I got was an animated gif.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Me too. They should link to adoption shelters and such.

Just for fun, I typed WOOF WOOF, WOOOOOOOF, WOOF WOOF! into the chat box.
There is a Kevin Smith joke that follows, but that's left as an exercise to
the reader.

They missed a few joke opportunities. Here's hoping they keep adding to it.

------
obilgic
This site shows up on HN front page every 2 days.

------
greenyoda
Previously posted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5328415>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5327871>

------
dageshi
I've been laughing uncontrollably for over a minute now.

This is quite brilliant.

------
ultimoo
I think someone pulled it off the frontpage already.

------
depsypher
What's next, catroulette?

------
jiggy2011
Needs autoplaying sound.

